# Husky/Shepherd mix diet [12 month old]



## brokengod (Aug 3, 2012)

My dog is now 12 month old and I have few questions about it so I thought I would ask here.

She is an Husky/German Shepherd mix. But I have some doubts now. Her mother is 100% a pure blooded Siberian husky but her father is uncertain. I was told it was a German Shepherd if you could confirm that here quick it will make it easier for you and me to give me answers about her diet and I won't have to spam the forum with too many questions. Here are some pictures.
http://i.imgur.com/5444DIz.jpg
http://i.imgur.com/AAak711.jpg
http://i.imgur.com/ttrNNe0.jpg

My other problem is that if she is a husky/shepherd mix she is a little small for her age, at least so I think. Just few moments ago I weighted her and she had 15 kg. I am not sure if that is good. If that is about alright weight then what kind of food should I give her and if that is not the right weight what should the weight be and again what should I do about the diet.
Thank you all in advance for this.


----------



## MustangMark (Mar 1, 2013)

You can ask your vet for suggestions about diet. I have been using Life's Abundance with my Samoyed because that's what the breeder recommended. They told me they use it on all their dogs so we are using it also. I was reading a little about different foods on this forum and the other one I noticed people like is Fromm's.

My first thought about your weight question is the unknown breed of the father. That could be a factor in your dog's size. Once again I would ask the vet at your next appointment.


----------



## brokengod (Aug 3, 2012)

Well I would like to ask him too but I live in a community where dogs are just kept in back yard and not properly taken care of. And vet is an idiot. So this is why I turned for help to internet.


----------



## SydTheSpaniel (Feb 12, 2011)

I don't see GSD/Husky at all... I see a lot of some sort of Terrier in there, her fur seems really wiry.. which, in my experience isn't consistent in either of those breeds... As for her diet, feed her what ever she does well on! I personally feed Taste of the Wild, which is a grain free, affordable high quality kibble. What do you have her eating right now?


----------



## brokengod (Aug 3, 2012)

SydTheSpaniel said:


> I don't see GSD/Husky at all... I see a lot of some sort of Terrier in there, her fur seems really wiry.. which, in my experience isn't consistent in either of those breeds... As for her diet, feed her what ever she does well on! I personally feed Taste of the Wild, which is a grain free, affordable high quality kibble. What do you have her eating right now?


Well yeah that is why I wonder since I see some husky in her like eyes ears and behaviour but other parent is a secret to me too. About diet, well at the moment I am feeding her some Pedigree dry food. I guess I should try something new now since she stopped eating it. But beside that dog food she often gets a meat meal once a week.


----------



## SydTheSpaniel (Feb 12, 2011)

brokengod said:


> Well yeah that is why I wonder since I see some husky in her like eyes ears and behaviour but other parent is a secret to me too. About diet, well at the moment I am feeding her some Pedigree dry food. I guess I should try something new now since she stopped eating it. But beside that dog food she often gets a meat meal once a week.


Pedigree is no good. Definitely try switching her foods, especially if she's not eating it as much. Also, a refusal to eat might also mean something is medically wrong, has she been seen by a vet recently?


----------



## Kathyy (Jun 15, 2008)

I see a terrier mix too. Very cute!

How much Pedigree are you giving her? She is just grown and may need less food now.

Whatever kibble you feed her I would mix it with that meat daily instead of feeding it once a week. Make the daily meal much more enjoyable and less likely to upset the stomach too. Is she gobbling the meat down every week and picking at the kibble?

If you can afford the time to figure it out, the freezer room to store meat and the extra money to buy it look into feeding raw. 15 kilos is just about my senior dog's size, he eats about 9 kilos or 20 pounds of meat, bony meat and organs a month. Here is a guide with loads of information. http://www.chanceslittlewebsite.com/prey-model-raw.html


----------



## Zilla (May 11, 2013)

If your feeding pedigree.... Read this website a little... You won't feed it again. 
Dogfoodadvisor.com 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## rakcerve (Jul 30, 2013)

I read some of the other replies and agree that I don't see much of a Husky there. I have had Huskies for years and I really see more of some kind of terrier also. Cute as anything!

Did you see the mother or were you told she was a Husky?

As far as the food is concerned, your vet is definitely the best bet, Normally they sell Science Diet in their own offices, which is an excellent choice, although expensive.


----------



## Zilla (May 11, 2013)

rakcerve said:


> I read some of the other replies and agree that I don't see much of a Husky there. I have had Huskies for years and I really see more of some kind of terrier also. Cute as anything!
> 
> Did you see the mother or were you told she was a Husky?
> 
> As far as the food is concerned, your vet is definitely the best bet, Normally they sell Science Diet in their own offices, which is an excellent choice, although expensive.


What planet are you living on??? Science Diet is maybe one step above purina or pedigree.... It's just as bad with a high price tag.... Please go do some research. Dogfoodadvisor.com... 

Vets are the last place you wanna ask for nutritional advice. They are a medical doctor. Not a dietician. Most recommend Science Diet/Iams/Royal Canin because when they were in school the ONLY one or maybe two classes they had on nutrition were put on by those companies. They are brainwashed from the start. The vets who actually care to know the truth are far and few in between. My vet would tell anyone to stay 5 miles away from that stuff. Over priced nasty very HIGH carbohydrate bag of horrible ingredients.... 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

